# Smoking on the job



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey somebody has to right LOL. Enjoying a Trinidad that I got a great deal on from boomerd35 (thanks Troy). As you can see this thing held a pretty good ash for standing around outside smoking. By the way I'm not high, the damn flash (if you can call it that) on my cell phone cam is a killer. Yeah its a bright LED that stays on at least 2 seconds! Try keeping your eyes open LOL.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Good show Frank...getting paid to smoke. Life is grand.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

where is your kevlar???


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I hope thats no ISOM Trinidad ; You could be arrested!! :lol:
Great pics!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice pic frank--Those are some of my favorite smokes. Can't beat em if you ask me. Thanks for the post and you look like you had a long night--so I say you deserve a stress relief cegar.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

damn , i was wondering how i wasting my tax dollars ... wait a minute i'm not in harris county ... smoke on my brotha .... lol ...


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I was going to comment on how stoned you looked!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great picks Frank. you take better self portraits than i


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is sweet!!! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Get back to work!!!!!! HAHAHA Great pics.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

If only I could smoke at my desk...I'd probably go through a box a day, and I don't have that kind of pull!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Lucky man to be able to smoke on duty. My brother is a deputy, and the dept. was forbidden from smoking on duty. So he just dips.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Working Hard!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Working Hard!!!


Working hard at keeping that long ash.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Man if I had smoked a cigar when I was a deputy I would have been fired right away. Must be nice. And yeah, where is your vest? Enjoy the smokes and stay safe.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Do you smoke outside in a public area? If so, we need to have a late night lunch break herf at the courthouse sometime!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Do you smoke outside in a public area? If so, we need to have a late night lunch break herf at the courthouse sometime!


Let's just make sure we are not going to be bailing out anyone if we do meet up. So all CL members, be good. Obey the law. You will get caught.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Frank, who's that guy stealing a car behind you?


----------



## RonJ51 (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW, that ash looks to be as long as the NUb I am smoking.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Let's just make sure we are not going to be bailing out anyone if we do meet up. So all CL members, be good. Obey the law. You will get caught.


Well, Frank already told us he won't give us any special treatment if we ever wind up in the joint. He's going to make sure we get the sh*t beat out of us just like anybody else (even if he has to do it himself.)


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

our policy will not allow us to use any tobacco in the buildings, cars or public view.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> our policy will not allow us to use any tobacco in the buildings, cars or public view.


No, you wouldn't want a public official to be seen smoking a cigar in California. Unless it's the Governor. haha. Sorry, couldn't pass that one up.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tx_tuff said:


> By the way I'm not high...


You don't look high, you just look a little green, like those Trinidads are kicking your butt


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man nothing would be better...being pulled over by a police officer with a nice cigar in his mouth..haha!!!it would make my day!


----------



## Drex (Dec 3, 2007)

<---- Jealous! Awesome Frank, I'd love to have that option here in the office..


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok no vest because I was working in a steal cage last night, well more like a vault. Hard to explain. Anyway just went outside for the smoke. We don't have any rules about tobacco, expect of course no smoking inside. And I'm sure they wouldn't care to much if we smoked cigars in the patrol unit, but I have done that too  There have been many times I have had a few Sgts out there smoking stogies with me. Get Troy whenever you want to drive downtown in the middle of the night just let me know ahead of time so I'll take a cigar to work. Oh and it was a DR.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice ash


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha ha, our hard working boys behind the badge! You deserve a smoke break considering where you work. Good stuff!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish the police here would take a cigar break instead of pulling me over when I'm sitting on my driveway.. 

Hey, in my eyes you deserve it, I couldn't deal with all the morons you have to.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool frank thats how I spend all my nights at work too


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I wish it was ever night LOL. It could be but most nights these days its just to freaking hot!


----------

